# driving car from turkey to spain



## birlik003 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi folks just a quick question we are thinking of driving over from turkey to spain we need to know the rules and regs and any problems we may face, the car is on turkish plates, left hand drive so no worries there just need to know the ins and outs many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

birlik003 said:


> Hi folks just a quick question we are thinking of driving over from turkey to spain we need to know the rules and regs and any problems we may face, the car is on turkish plates, left hand drive so no worries there just need to know the ins and outs many thanks


I wouldn't expect that you'd have any problems getting your car here - but if you intend to keep it here you need to transfer it to Spanish plates

if you have a look at the 'useful links' sticky thread at the top you'll find a link to a thread all about it


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

birlik003 said:


> Hi folks just a quick question we are thinking of driving over from turkey to spain we need to know the rules and regs and any problems we may face, the car is on turkish plates, left hand drive so no worries there just need to know the ins and outs many thanks


As for the journey itself, you need Green Card insurance, and make sure it covers all the countries you'll drive through. Some Balkan countries may not be included like Albania, unless you pay extra.

Carry your registration papers and show when asked. Carry yellow fluorescent vests, as it's a legal requirement in many countries. Pay particular attention to tolls/motorway tolls levied in various countries. Systems vary, like getting a vignette, paying at toll booths etc. There is a stiff on-the-spot fine for offenders. 

You can cut down on driving by taking a ferry from Greece to Italian ports, like Patras to Ancona or Venice. Book in advance as space is limited (lots of lorries use them). One-way fare in December with two passengers and a car is around 225 euro without a cabin for the overnight crossing.


----------

